# going on my annual Christmas eve snowshoe hare hunt!!



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Welp if the weather is not totally nasty tomorrow morning I'll be hiking into the pines for some snowshoes!! I went after them last year and found a spot loaded with sign. I'll head to that same spot and see if I can get me one.
I'm sure they will all be in their little holes nice and safe by the time I get there but I'm going to try anyway!!


----------



## bsnowtaylor (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, The weather was totally nasty, but I am curious to know if you went, and if so, how did you do? I have wanted to hunt snowshoe hare for a long time, I just do not know the first place to start looking for them.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I figured it was a waste of time, the snow would have them holed up for sure. Today I am going snowshoeing with the little lady and I'm going to see if I can bump some up!!
I'll post back for an update, if it goes anything like the rest of my season I'll have nothing to show!!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Have you managed to kill a snowshoe? It's been a long-time goal of mine to get one, I went out about 5 or 6 times last year after them and although I found some spots loaded with sign I never managed to see a live one. As far as I am concerned they are ghosts. They sure live in some beautiful country though. Hopefully this year I will finally see a live one, and good luck to you too!


----------



## bsnowtaylor (Dec 19, 2012)

I would not ask you to give away your secret locations, but could any of you give me some guidance on where I can go look for snowshoes?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bsnowtaylor said:


> I would not ask you to give away your secret locations, but could any of you give me some guidance on where I can go look for snowshoes?


I think they sell snowshoes at Cabelas... :mrgreen:


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

bsnowtaylor said:


> I would not ask you to give away your secret locations, but could any of you give me some guidance on where I can go look for snowshoes?


Here on the Cache, you start running into snowshoe hares about 6,500 ft. and you'll see them clear up past 10,000 ft.....as high as the mountains get around here. They like pine slopes with plenty of brush and pine saplings with branches touching the ground to hide and feed under. Multiple tracks are a telltale sign of their presence. I frequently see them when I'm out bobcat hunting but I generally don't mess with them. From what I've seen so far, it appears to me that snowshoe hare numbers are up this year.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Kevin, that is pretty much the habitat I look for them in here on the front. Pines with small Christmas tree sized pines on the edges. I see TONS of sign where I go but like others I think they are like ghosts or they may be dimensional creatures, I'm even starting to think that they are a pet of the squatch!
See Kevin has it figured out he is hunting bobcat and seeing snowshoe hare, if he were hunting snowshoes he would be seeing bobcats!! cause I did run into a really fresh set of cat tracks last time I went up snowshoe hunting!!


----------



## northernborn (Jan 2, 2013)

as long as you get out you stand a better chance of getting one than being on the couch. I rarely shoot hare anymore, except with cameras, another guide friend of mine turned me on to getting good photos of hare while the hounds run them or we stalk them. Its harder than shooting them! lol.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

lets see some of those photos to get my blood pumping!! I'm going to start going after them once goose season ends!!


----------

